
As Long As It’s Black: iPhone 4 Now Shipping With Anti-Tampering Torx Screws - xonder
http://appadvice.com/appnn/2010/11/long-black-iphone-4-shipping-antitempering-torx-screws/
======
prodigal_erik
Didn't the original Macs require something special to open the case, which
only dealers had? While Torx bits aren't hard to find, and jailbreaking and
third-party apps rank far above cracking the case (of a solid-state device
with almost no space for tinkering), I keep being disappointed their customers
are content not to be treated like tool-using human beings.

~~~
pasbesoin
I'd forgotten about that. IIRC, they required a "star" headed screwdriver with
a long shaft, to access a couple of deeply recessed screws.

There was also a... "cracker", or spreader, I seem to recall, to aid in
getting the pieces of the case to separate. One inserted it into the narrow
seam, which it then widened.

EDIT: The important part was to discharge the CRT, before you did so
inadvertently.

------
uuoc
Note, Torx screws are not "anti-tamper" screws.

